# Wine for thought



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a reprint from 21 Brix Winery;

One acre of grape vines produces, on average, 5 tons of grapes. 
Those 5 tons are pressed then transported to 13.5 barrels of wine. 
Those 13.5 barrels of wine are bottled to 3,985 bottles. 
Those 3,985 bottles are then boxed into about 332 cases of wine.
Which is then poured into 15,940 glasses.
.....Thirsty Yet?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats nothing!! Tom has moire then that in his basment! LOL


----------



## rob (Dec 28, 2011)

$10.00 a bottle is 39,000.00 dollars in sales


----------



## JohnT (Dec 29, 2011)

yes, but at $25 per bottle, thats $99,625.00.

All you need is a fancier label!


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Thats nothing!! Tom has moire then that in his basment! LOL



Right !
And I need all the box's removed upstairs when I finally get the flood damaged fixed. Only problem is MD said I can't lift anthing over 15#. So far I only got 50 cases upstairs and alot more left downstairs. wish some lived closer. I have some of my Home Brew guys lined up to help. My son was up for Xmas and removed all racks and put under a tarp outside. 
So many problems, This is just 1 on them.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 29, 2011)

Tom, 

Did you get a lot of damage during Irene?

johnT.


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2011)

JohnT, his basement got flooded. 

Tom,

Mike and I would be there in a heartbeat to help you get your basement back in shape if we lived closer.


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2011)

yea all hydrostatic water m the floor. Blew up alot of floor. water was wall to wall entire basement (200y/o home). Never had a drop before this. I was able to control water so only the bottom of some box's got wet but need whole floor replaced. If you saw what I have down there U would understand all that wine needs to be moved up and BACK down when finished. Will also install a French drain.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2011)

JohnT said:


> yes, but at $25 per bottle, thats $99,625.00.
> 
> All you need is a fancier label!



How true this is!!

Tom I really wish I lived closer also Good Luck!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2011)

Tom, been through that floor sh!t!!!!!! Spent $6,500 but now Im so glad I did!!! Remember, I had water shooting up through my floor every time it rained!


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 29, 2011)

I am glad you guys are getting those problems fixed. I know it can be a pain, because a friend of mine went thriugh recently. He spent a lot money on it by having carbon fiber boards installed just to find out there is a underground stream nearby.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2011)

Basically my whole down was built on swampland and was just filled in. They dug out around the whole inside of my foundation and installed 10" pipe all leading to a commercial sump pump that has an alarm on it if the level of water exceeds a certain height just incase the power somehow trips or the pump fails.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 2, 2012)

That sounds good.. It is going to be nice for you to have a larm when the level goes high. We have the at work so that water will not damage any other equipment..


----------

